# Fusibles en paralelo



## Daniel Meza (Nov 2, 2016)

Saludos... busqué este tema en el foro y no hallé algo semejante, algo muy raro para mi experiencia.

Algunos días atrás me trajeron al taller un par de UPS's de servidores para diagnosticar, total que las pobres ni prendían. Me dispongo a abrir el gabinete y a echarle un vistaso general a las placas y para mi sorpresa hallé esto




Juraba que hacer esto era pecado. ¿Qué razón probable habrá?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Saludos... busqué este tema en el foro y no hallé algo semejante, algo muy raro para mi experiencia.
> 
> Algunos días atrás me trajeron al taller un par de UPS's de servidores para diagnosticar, total que las pobres ni prendían. Me dispongo a abrir el gabinete y a echarle un vistaso general a las placas y para mi sorpresa hallé esto
> 
> ...



Por el tipo de construcción del fusible y su zócalo son propensos a calentarse por contactos deficientes y bajo corrientes importantes lo que puede traer aparejado un corte indebido del fusible por calentamiento ajeno.
Colocar 2 fusibles en paralelo mejora esto.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 3, 2016)

Ya veo, pero ¿y el límite?, ¿siguen siendo 30Amps?, ambos fusibles son de 30Amps.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola, pues no. Si colocas dos fusibles en paralelo, se necesitaría una corriente de 60A(en éste caso) al menos para lograr que ambos hagan su trabajo. Ya que al ser iguales, veámoslo cómo si fuesen dos resistencias de muy bajo valor en paralelo, la corriente total se divide en ambas ramas por igual.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola a todos , quizaz la real curriente de protección sea mismo los 60Amperios ( dos fusibles sumados) , en caso de un possible cortocircuito en esa rama seguramente la bateria logra fornir esa curriente o aun mas , con los fusibles NO hay lo peligro de incediarmos (poner fuego) en lo circuito   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 3, 2016)

Entiendo la lógica de que ambas corrientes se "sumarían" pero no me queda claro, pienso que ocurriría algo así:

Un efecto similar al de colocar dos diodos en paralelo, supongamos que hacemos circular 50Amps por el arreglo de ambos fusibles, se sabe que *NO* son idénticos, tienen diferente resistencia por ínfima que sea (además de la que se suma por el contacto con los zócalos), entonces por uno circulan 35A y por el otro 15A. 

El fusible por el que circulan los 35A cumple su propósito y se quema, entonces en ese momento el otro fusible compensa la corriente. Los 50Amps circulan a través de él, se quema también. Entonces en realidad el conjunto no soporta los 60Amps en paralelo a menos que estrictamente estén emparejados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 3, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Entiendo la lógica de que ambas corrientes se "sumarían" pero no me queda claro, pienso que ocurriría algo así:
> 
> Un efecto similar al de colocar dos diodos en paralelo, supongamos que hacemos circular 50Amps por el arreglo de ambos fusibles, se sabe que *NO* son idénticos, tienen diferente resistencia por ínfima que sea (además de la que se suma por el contacto con los zócalos), entonces por uno circulan 35A y por el otro 15A.
> 
> El fusible por el que circulan los 35A cumple su propósito y se quema, entonces en ese momento el otro fusible compensa la corriente. Los 50Amps circulan a través de él, se quema también. Entonces en realidad el conjunto no soporta los 60Amps en paralelo a menos que estrictamente estén emparejados.



Hola caro tocaio , acuerdo plenamente  con tu raciocinio  pero la real función deses fusibles es evitar un incendio (prender fuego) en caso de un cortocircuito , nada mas . 
Los fusibles son por demasiados lentos cuando conparado a los dispositivos de estado sólido (semiconductores) , asi es mucho dificil un fusible salvar la electronica de sener dañada en caso de sobrecargas   
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro tocaio , acuerdo plenamente  con tu raciocinio  pero la real función deses fusibles es evitar un incendio (prender fuego) en caso de un cortocircuito , nada mas .
> Los fusibles son por demasiados lentos cuando conparado a los dispositivos de estado sólido (semiconductores) , asi es mucho dificil un fusible salvar la electronica de sener dañada en caso de sobrecargas
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Eso si, me quedé con la idea de la protección de la electrónica. 

De hecho ando en un dilema, para diagnosticar la UPS le puse el clásico foco de 100W en serie por si algo salía mal. Ahora que ya estoy por cambiar la etapa de potencia tengo algo de desconfianza conectarla así como tal a la toma de línea , según la etiqueta, la potencia es de 1500W y demanda a plena carga 15Amps. No se, estoy pensando en conectar en serie una plancha de ropa como protección.  ¿será buena idea?.

No quisiera echarme los MOSFET's que le conseguí por algún problema no detectado a tiempo.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 4, 2016)

Buenos días.

Los Fusibles, básicamente, son Resistencias de bajo valor, al circular una corriente a través de ellos,  se calientan, (como haría cualquier Resistencia), si ponemos uno o más Fusibles en paralelo, lo tenemos que ver como Resistencias en paralelo, la corriente se reparte entre ellos.

Pero cuando algo va mal (exceso de corriente) si uno de los Fusibles se funde, el otro tendrá que asumir toda la corriente y con toda seguridad se fundirá igualmente.

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Nov 4, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Entiendo la lógica de que ambas corrientes se "sumarían" pero no me queda claro, pienso que ocurriría algo así:
> 
> Un efecto similar al de colocar dos diodos en paralelo, supongamos que hacemos circular 50Amps por el arreglo de ambos fusibles, se sabe que *NO* son idénticos, tienen diferente resistencia por ínfima que sea (además de la que se suma por el contacto con los zócalos), entonces por uno circulan 35A y por el otro 15A.
> 
> El fusible por el que circulan los 35A cumple su propósito y se quema, entonces en ese momento el otro fusible compensa la corriente. Los 50Amps circulan a través de él, se quema también. Entonces en realidad el conjunto no soporta los 60Amps en paralelo a menos que estrictamente estén emparejados.



Si no me equivoco, la diferencia entre colocar dos diodos en paralelo y colocar dos fusibles en paralelo ew que, mientras los diodos tienen coeficiente de temperatura negativo, es decir, se hacen mejores conductores al aumentar la temperatura, provocando que un desequilibrio entre la corriente que se reparte en ambos diodos, a medida que sube la temperatura en el que mas conduce, provoca que el otro conduzca menos y se enfríe, llegando al caso de que uno conduce casi todo y se destruye, y el otro no ha conducido ni la mitad (lo que pasa con los Leds paralelizados). En el caso de los fusibles, a medida que aumenta la temperatura en uno de ellos, conduce menos provocando que el otro conduzca mas y enfriandose a si mismo, alcanzando ambos un equilibrio en el que estan a una temperatura similar y conducen una corriente similar, aunque de partida no fuera así.

Pero poner una cadena de fusibles en paralelo implica que el tiempo de protección es la suma de los tiempos que tardan en fundirse cada fusible, por lo que dos fusibles en paralelo tardan más en proteger que solo uno, en cambio dos fusibles en serie protegen lo que proteje el fusible más rapido de los dos.


----------



## opamp (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola Daniel, una razón práctica, en fusibles de vidrio de 5X20mm y 6.3X32mm solo encuentras hasta 30A, 60A encuentras en otro tipo de encapsulado..................SEúO.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento en Satelites generalmente por questiones de seguridad y confiabilidad son enpleyados dos fusibles (eses con calificación aeroespacial) en paralelo pero con la ayuda de diodos en serie con cada uno , seguramente los diodos hacen la equalización de curriente.
En caso de una falla transiente quema un fusible y todo si queda normal , haora si quema lo segundo fusible lo Satelite seguramente funciona con alguna deficienzia ( o quizaz nin mas funciona)   
Lo que aclaro aca es basado en  los Satelites "CEBERS" un proyecto y diseño Brasileño en parceria con la China donde tuve la oportunidad en participar dese trabajo    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 5, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Hola Daniel, una razón práctica, en fusibles de vidrio de 5X20mm y 6.3X32mm solo encuentras hasta 30A, 60A encuentras en otro tipo de encapsulado..................SEúO.



Está fue la razón que me discutía otro amigo al principio, es creíble, tampoco he visto corrientes mayores en ese encapsulado.

Bueno pues me queda más claro las posibles razones, no había pensado en el fenómeno que explica palurdo; es lógico siendo que el filamento del fusible se calienta y se comporta como resistor.

Y como dice mi tocayo, antes de proteger al equipo los fusibles tienen la función de proteger al entorno de un posible incendio.

En fin, terminaré de armar el UPS y le pondré sus dos fusibles de ley y a hacer pruebas 

Gracias


----------

